# It's that time of year again.....



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all

Given the recent drop in temperatures, I decided to fit the winter wheels and tyres to Mrs Cooks' a-class. I actually think i prefer the winter rims to the summers.

Obviously means that this will be the warmest winter for the last 20,000 years.

Cheers

Cooks

P.S. the top pic is summer and bottom is winter. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I changed over a couple of weeks ago, I’m now down to -2 when driving to work and back, so just in time!

Also enjoying the extra comfort and sidewall that going down to a 17 inch wheel gives! 

You winters look good... :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Did it yesterday, after the snow on Saturday and several cars stuck here in the village :lol:
Was planned anyway for his weekend, ready for the winter.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

My winter wheels are getting refurbished just now and changing from Nokians to Goodyear UG performance.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A winter tyre post with 4 users and no driving gods that don't need them??

Must be an interwebz first surely???? :doublesho:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

The Cueball said:


> A winter tyre post with 4 users and no driving gods that don't need them??
> 
> Must be an interwebz first surely???? :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Give it time, they sleep longer in order to hone their driving skills. :lol:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Very nice, Niall. 

I wish my spouse would change wheels over for me. 

Then, again, maybe not. I want to live :lol:!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had my winters on a week or so now, they make such a difference, will certainly be using them from now on 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I fitted my winters yesterday, I forgot how supple they feel. Nice and grippy and comfy.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> A winter tyre post with 4 users and no driving gods that don't need them??
> 
> Must be an interwebz first surely???? :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I've seen those people, they smell of clutch with a face of steely desperation.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> A winter tyre post with 4 users and no driving gods that don't need them??
> 
> Must be an interwebz first surely???? :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I'll start a thread about not using Winter tyres instead. 😉


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just waiting on two replacement winter tyres coming for the Mini. 

She's managed to pick up a slow puncture on one summer tyre. Hopefully the winter tyres will be here soon and can get everything fitted and repaired at once. 


The interior fan has stopped blowing hard too. That's especially needed for the winter so that's another job! It wasn't an easy as just a fuse.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Good job, car looks great. I'm looking forward to having a dedicated Winter set when I have the space to store them. In the meantime I'm finding Michelin cross-climates are a good compromise.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am 100% with you on the winter wheels look better!

Out of curiosity where are you all based that have winter tyres? Not something I have considered living in East Anglia we might see snow maybe once every 5-6 years and temperatures don't generally fall south of 0 very often.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Venkman said:


> Good job, car looks great. I'm looking forward to having a dedicated Winter set when I have the space to store them. In the meantime I'm finding Michelin cross-climates are a good compromise.


Had cross climates for past 4 or years on the e class. Fantastic all round tyre. Can't get them for my AMG Line e class thou


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like you Cooks preferring the winters :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Had mine fitted just before starting some shift work where I was leaving the house at 4:30am! A couple of days it was below 0 degrees and some just above with rain so was glad I put them on when I did. 

I too prefer the better ride quality, swear they are quieter too!


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nick-ST said:


> I am 100% with you on the winter wheels look better!
> 
> Out of curiosity where are you all based that have winter tyres? Not something I have considered living in East Anglia we might see snow maybe once every 5-6 years and temperatures don't generally fall south of 0 very often.


As you've pointed out yourself they are winter tyres, not snow tyres. They work better than normal tyres under 7 degrees C due to being a softer compound.

My wife has been running them all summer as well on her mini. A mate of mine runs them all year on his Astra van as well.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

The Cueball said:


> A winter tyre post with 4 users and no driving gods that don't need them??
> 
> Must be an interwebz first surely???? :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I use the same tyres all year round.

Though my car has a monstrous 69BHP and steel wheels.

The strangest part of it is that it has a traction control button but all it does is turn a dash light on!?! :lol:

I'd love to know what Peugeot we're thinking on that one? 'Ooh, we had best put traction control on this as it's such a fire breather. Sod putting a boot light on it, or a rev counter, this is far more important. To help fund it we'll leave the underside of the bonnet in primer and not put any colour on it'. :wall:

Personally I prefer the summer wheels. The winter ones remind me of some rims from about 20 years ago? I think they were Momo's of some description? Momo Ferrari's?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I really need to get winter tyres on the other halfs car, it was terrible in the snow last year.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

srhutch said:


> As you've pointed out yourself they are winter tyres, not snow tyres. They work better than normal tyres under 7 degrees C due to being a softer compound.
> 
> My wife has been running them all summer as well on her mini. A mate of mine runs them all year on his Astra van as well.


I've never felt this 7 degree cut off that is often quoted. There really isn't much in it until it gets really cold in my opinion.

At the moment the roads up here are wet with the salt all mashed in. It doesn't matter what tyres are on as the roads are just slimy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers all. Mrs Cooks has a very early start in the mornings, so I just wanted to make sure her car was sorted, in case temperatures nosedive. Going to do the other two some stage over the next week or so. 

Cooks


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm an amazing driver and therefore don't need winter tyres.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Right. Next installment, this afternoon, was the wheel swpp on my wee Mk1 focus. The winters are 16" genuine ford rims (I'm an OEM freak - hence the genuine rims for winter tyres). Now, I definitely prefer the 17" summer rims, but the 16" 5 spokes dont look too bad.

Cheers.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

In all seriousness, I don't have the funds to be running 2 sets of wheels... But, out of interest, do you guys tell your insurance that you run different wheels for approx 4 -5 months of the year?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

srhutch said:


> As you've pointed out yourself they are winter tyres, not snow tyres. They work better than normal tyres under 7 degrees C due to being a softer compound.


Yeah, that's all just marketing spiel, really. If you look at direct comparisons of the braking distance and handling speeds in both dry and wet weather from any reliable review source (ADAC, AutoBild etc) you'll see that summer tyres out-perform winter tyres on everything except snow. Not by an insignificant amount either. Modern winter tyres are starting to equal and in rare cases better summer tyres in the wet beneath 5'C but not by a large enough margin to offset their issues with aquaplaning, or the disparities in both dry grip and handling.

You need temperatures consistently below 0'C or snow for them to be actually worthwhile, which is why for the majority of the UK they are not worth it. There are of course exceptions, several regions in the UK do see frequent snow and average ambient temperatures well below 0'C for significant portions of the day.

For reference, here is an example of such a comparison. Several more reviews from different testing authorities, different years and indeed different tyre sizes can be found on the same site.

If you do find that there are some patches of snow cropping up on occasion or that the ambient temp is dropping below 0'C with some regularity then all seasons might be your best bet. If you look at test results of those they are somewhat more comparable with summer tyres in the wet and dry, and offer very similar performance to winter tyres with regards to snow. Many people state that they offer to worst of both worlds, and this is certainly no longer true - instead offering almost the best of both. If you have the funding (and the will to swap tyres or to store a spare set of rims) I would strongly argue that they are a better choice than winters for the vast majority of the UK.

To be honest the most important thing, regardless of what tyre you have on, is to adjust your driving style to suit the conditions. No point having winters on and assuming they mean you can carry on as normal in snow - you'll run into trouble just as quickly as if you had bald summer tyres on.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

fitted mine on Saturday, got caught out by the rain just as i slid the jack under the car
Got well and truly soaked.
tyres are Dunlop wintersport 5 and bought them last year when i got my new car.
the dunlops are better than the Good rear ultrgrips i had on last car, much quieter and better feedback through the stering wheel.
mind you, good clutch control and all that


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cyclonetog said:


> In all seriousness, I don't have the funds to be running 2 sets of wheels... But, out of interest, do you guys tell your insurance that you run different wheels for approx 4 -5 months of the year?


No need to


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

There is a good reason why many European Countries require by law to use winter tyres from the 1 of October.
20 years of experience has proofed that it's not a "marketing" gizmo.
Organisations as TUV, ANWB, ÖAMTC and ADAC fully support this, not because they are worst than summer tyres in colder circumstances.
The 8 degree temperature quote, is not invented by some tyre manufacturers, but is agreed by some very intensive testing by TUV

In the ADAC brake test in snow the best summer tyre needed 57 meter more than the worst winter tyre.

For a good test of winter tyres see attached article: https://autorevue.at/ratgeber/winterreifen-test-ergebnis


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cyclonetog said:


> In all seriousness, I don't have the funds to be running 2 sets of wheels... But, out of interest, do you guys tell your insurance that you run different wheels for approx 4 -5 months of the year?


I've told mine, it's noted on all their schedules under modifications:

Winter tyres in winter

:lol:

Didn't cost me any more money.

:thumb:

-1 here this morning and a nice covering of frost everywhere! Brrrrr


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Now, I definitely prefer the 17" summer rims,


+1

:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cyclonetog said:


> In all seriousness, I don't have the funds to be running 2 sets of wheels... But, out of interest, do you guys tell your insurance that you run different wheels for approx 4 -5 months of the year?


I do indeed. I've been using winter tyres since around 2008, and I've never been charged. In saying that, I've always used OEM rims and manufacturer recommended winter tyre sizes. My 3 series recommends a square set-up in winter (225/45/18 all round) but a staggered set-up in summer (225/40/19 fronts, 255/35/19 rear)

If you think about it, you're basically buying a new set of tyres early, and extending the life of the summer set - so instead of running one set for 20000 miles, you're running two sets for 40000 miles. I managed to get 45k out of the summer tyres on my 3 series before having to put a new pair on the front. The rears are still at 4.5mm and it's just turned 48k.

Re the rims, keep an eye out on gumtree, as there can be some clean looking OEM rims sold, without tyres for very little money. I've bought several sets, and as long as they're presentable, I'm happy enough.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

wayne451 said:


> The strangest part of it is that it has a traction control button but all it does is turn a dash light on!?! :lol:


Placebo mate, you KNOW you feel safer with the light on (unless on is actually off that is erm..)


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I do indeed. I've been using winter tyres since around 2008, and I've never been charged. In saying that, I've always used OEM rims and manufacturer recommended winter tyre sizes. My 3 series recommends a square set-up in winter (225/45/18 all round) but a staggered set-up in summer (225/40/19 fronts, 255/35/19 rear)
> 
> If you think about it, you're basically buying a new set of tyres early, and extending the life of the summer set - so instead of running one set for 20000 miles, you're running two sets for 40000 miles. I managed to get 45k out of the summer tyres on my 3 series before having to put a new pair on the front. The rears are still at 4.5mm and it's just turned 48k.
> 
> ...


perfect man maths :thumb:

word to word what i told the wife! :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just found these, do you think they'll fit the S5? :lol:

**4 x 14" VW Audi Steel Wheels With Tyres - PCD 5x100 - VW Audi Seat Skoda** £40


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I need to get a new set of Winters, as I've recently changed cars - will probably drop from 22" to 21" or 20" for the Winters....
We normally head off skiing Jan/Feb so will aim to get them on before Christmas I think...

Something like this probably, 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Q7-SQ7-4M-20-inch-aluminum-rim-rims-winter-tires-winter-wheels-8-mm/174088938054?hash=item2888826246:g:O0IAAOSw-uddxDZ3


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

NickP said:


> I need to get a new set of Winters, as I've recently changed cars - will probably drop from 22" to 21" or 20" for the Winters....
> We normally head off skiing Jan/Feb so will aim to get them on before Christmas I think...
> 
> Something like this probably,
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Q7-SQ7-4M-20-inch-aluminum-rim-rims-winter-tires-winter-wheels-8-mm/174088938054?hash=item2888826246:g:O0IAAOSw-uddxDZ3


Now that is what I would call a steal, Conti 830's as well!! bite hi hand off:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

kingswood said:


> perfect man maths :thumb:
> 
> word to word what i told the wife!


Lmao!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

spursfan said:


> Now that is what I would call a steal, Conti 830's as well!! bite hi hand off:thumb:


Yes - 8mm tread too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And finally, managed to get the winter rims and tyres fitted fo my 3 series, this afternoon.

Did make a total schoolboy error though.... The rims are 8" fronts, and 8.5" rears, although running a square 225/45/18 setup. So, in my hurry, I fitted two 8" rims to one side, and the 8.5" rims to the other side. An interesting interpretation of BMW's staggered setup........

Anyhoo. Proof of life.

Summer rims:-









Winters:-









Cheers all. Merry Christmas.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My 86 has been fine on summer tyres.
I work nights and a couple of mornings have been white over with ice.
Taker her steady and there's no drama.

How it would deal with snow I've no intention of finding out.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> And finally, managed to get the winter rims and tyres fitted fo my 3 series, this afternoon.
> 
> Did make a total schoolboy error though.... The rims are 8" fronts, and 8.5" rears, although running a square 225/45/18 setup. So, in my hurry, I fitted two 8" rims to one side, and the 8.5" rims to the other side. An interesting interpretation of BMW's staggered setup........
> 
> ...


It'll be great for roundabouts.:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It'll be great for roundabouts.


Or the Indy 500 lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

